# Makroaufnahmen am Teich



## Burkhard (6. Juli 2008)

Ich fotografiere leidenschaftlich gern Tiere und Pflanzen. 

Am heimischen Teich kann man beides herrlich  verknüpfen.Ich möchte hier mal kurz zeigen, wie das bei mir aussieht.....

Auf dem ersten Bild seht ihr den Aufbau beim Fotografieren der __ Schwanenblume. Der ewige Wind zwang mich zu einem "Stützbau" mittels Kanthölzer und allerlei merkwürdigen Halterungen .... 
Jeder , der Makros im Wind anfertigt, kennt das bestimmt.

Anschließend folgen noch :

Schwanenblume,__ Hechtkraut, Seerose und Pfeilkrautblüte mit Schwebfliegenbesuch........ 

Wünsche noch eine schöne Woche am Teich,
Lieben Gruß , Burkhard.


----------



## karsten. (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makroaufnahmen am Teich*

Hallo Burkard 

 

findet man Deine Spitzenbilder auch im neuem Kalender ?


mfG


----------



## Conny (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makroaufnahmen am Teich*

Hallo Burkhard,

 super tolle Fotos.

 aber ich sehe, dass auch Dir irgendwie immer eine Hand fehlt. Dein Stativ sieht sehr stabil und edel aus. Ich stehe auch kurz vor einer Neuanschaffung  , da meine Wackeltiv eigentlich nicht für diese schwere Kamera gedacht war.


----------



## Burkhard (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makroaufnahmen am Teich*

Danke schön  Karsten und alle weiteren Anmerker .....Die Bilder im neuen Kalender müssen doch erst ausgewählt werden.....oder habe ich was Übersehen.. 
Die Seerose ist in einer abgewandelten Form von mir eingereicht worden.

Conny,ohne Stativ wirds schwierig. Die Tiefenschärfe liegt im Millimeterbereich , welche schnell mal aus dem Ruder läuft.
Außerdem muß  man die Hände fürs Aufhellen oder Abschatten  einstzen.Ich wünsche mir manchmal 3 oder  4 Hände   

Herzlichen Gruß, Burkhard.


----------



## Bibo-30 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makroaufnahmen am Teich*

Hallo Burkhard......
mannomann....sind das TOLLE Bilder!!!!!     :shock      
meine sind immer total unscharf, wenn ich etwas sooo dicht ranholen möchte.....:?    liegt wohl an der "Billigdiggi"    
  mehr davon bitte!!!!!  :beeten


----------



## karsten. (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makroaufnahmen am Teich*



			
				Burkhard schrieb:
			
		

> .....Die Bilder im neuen Kalender müssen doch erst ausgewählt werden.....oder habe ich was Übersehen..
> Die Seerose ist in einer abgewandelten Form von mir eingereicht worden.
> .........



nein Du hast nix überlesen
stimmt  

ausgewählt kann nur werden was zur Verfügung gestellt wird
und
gute Bilder haben die besten Chancen  

die Seerose mit den 2 Blattläusen   hatte ich übersehen  


mfG


----------



## Conny (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makroaufnahmen am Teich*

Hallo,

sagen wir mal so  , mit Stativ und in Abwesenheit von Wind  wäre meine heutige Ausbeute auch besser.

 

Dieses __ Hechtkraut war ein Tauschgeschäft vom letztjährigen TT, dem Spender sei Dank wunder karsten. oder Eugen)


----------



## karsten. (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makroaufnahmen am Teich*

 



Anhang anzeigen Layout 1.pdf







mfG


----------



## Conny (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makroaufnahmen am Teich*


----------

